# Tank lights?



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

How do you have your tank lights with your piranhas?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Off when I'm sleeping or when the sun is shining outside: in that case, the natural light provides enough light.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They are on a timer, they go on around noon and off about 10:30 pm.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

mine are always off. They seem more active when off.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

They need lights out time in order to sleep







I dont use bright lights, only atinic blue or 50/50 unless im taking pictures, sunlight does the rest.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I only use one tube light (don't know how many watts, though), and placed sheets of paper between the tube light and the water to dimm it.
My p's are just as active when the lights are on...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have my lights on a timer and they are on from 9 AM to 7 PM. I also have live plants so my lights are the full brightness


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I turn mine off when I go to bed and put them back on when I get up.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

should have made the poll with options of amounts of hours you leave light on per day. Mine are " sometimes on, sometimes off" ...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I use very little light. Only 5-6hrs a day. And once in a while I don't use them. I never use bright light its just scares the crap out of them.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I fainally got my reds and caribe kinda used to light. They swim all over and arn't as skittish. I am now working on my rhom, he is only bout a 2 incher and still is frightened of light.

Sometimes on sometimes off.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I would have voted always off before I decided to try out the electrical tape wrapped around like a cany cane and they're just as active this way...I have a double strip 48" light housing but I only need one of the lights actually in there wrapped with the tape and its enough light to see them well and take great vids and pics and not too much light to where they freak out when I turn it on.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i voted somtimes on/off ,i have mine on a timer comes on at 4pm and goes off 1am ,i have used lights only 1 36'' tube since they were babies and are ok with light i think if you use a timer they get used to a routine and when lights come on they dont even move and dont mind at all


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

My lights are going to be on for 5 hours a day. timer.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Sometimes on and sometimes off. I try to recreate their natural enviornment, like everyone else.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My room is made in one of the 2 garages we have. During the days I have work, its completely dark in my room for them to sleep. When I get home, thats when they wake up and get all active with the regular room light. Before going to sleep, I turn off the room light and turn on the tank light which is blue until it gets dark for them when I go to work again.

Day time in the tank when I come home, Twilight in the tank when Im sleeping, and nighttime when i go to work.

They actually like the cycle.. not skittish anymore, even when I tap on the tank.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thats cool, its nice to give your fish a life cycle they can count on.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

12 on, 12 off


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

same as SIR NATHAN


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I keep my lights on for as long as I'm awake (usually some 16-18 hours per day), unless I go out at night.
Seems long, but my reds haven't complained about fatigue or lack of sleep yet


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i turn mine on as soon as i get up and shut them off before work only five hours but the sunlight is there till dark but because of spawning they have not been on for 4 days and yes my plants all croaked


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

do fish sleep?????? :







never seen them


----------



## Senator (Apr 4, 2003)

Yah been wondering about that, do my P's sleep? or do they even take a crap?








I would like to see a pic of a sleeping piranha if anyone has it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes, as far as I know, fish do sleep. Only thing is that is doesn't really look like they're sleeping, because they just hover (like they do during daytime as well). But the loose their coloration at night.

Here's some pics of redbellies that just woke up:



















It's kinda when I wake them up when I come home late; they swimming around like they are completely drunk, bumping into each other, the tank and decoration









And p's crap as well: I noticed their poop is very lightly colored, compared to those brown string you see hanging from most fish (perhaps due to their diet). They also kinda "shoot" the crap, instead of leaving it dangling around...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I turn my lights on in the day and off at night.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

12 x 12!

Nice pics Judazzz!


----------

